# Nokia mobile phone - faulty but OK for MH tracker perhaps



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Almost fully working mobile phone - the only problem is that it doesn't ring when there's an incoming call!
Hence this might make a pretty good 'hidden phone' for a simple tracker.
Happy to give this away but would appreciate seeing a small donation to the MHF charity.
Pick up from near Fairlight, Hastings or I could put it in the post.
Bill


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Bump


----------

